# 1995 K1500 Chevy won't stay running



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, I'm looking for some help. I've got a '95 Chevy K1500 with a 350. I was driving on the freeway the other day, and it started to lose power. I pulled over, and it stalled. Wouldn't start back up. However, if I floored it, it would run, rough, but run. I towed it home. I've found 2 cracked vacuum grommets, replaced them, no help. At idle I can spray carb cleaner in the carb and keep it running. I'm lost as to what next. I need some diagnostic ideas. thanks.


Jeff


----------



## spacemule (Jul 15, 2012)

Garden Of Eden said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some help. I've got a '95 Chevy K1500 with a 350. I was driving on the freeway the other day, and it started to lose power. I pulled over, and it stalled. Wouldn't start back up. However, if I floored it, it would run, rough, but run. I towed it home. I've found 2 cracked vacuum grommets, replaced them, no help. At idle I can spray carb cleaner in the carb and keep it running. I'm lost as to what next. I need some diagnostic ideas. thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Try the fuel filter.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 15, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Try the fuel filter.



Tried, and failed. Thinking maybe water in gas. Trying that tonight.


----------



## roger m (Jul 15, 2012)

my 94 done the same thing,the fuel pump went out in it,replaced the fuel pump and it ran great again:msp_smile:


----------



## greendohn (Jul 15, 2012)

So did my 94 gmc as well as my 98 jeep xj, fuel pump was in the gas tank. 
it's easier to unbolt the bed and fuel filler neck than it is to drop the tank..the "bung" or inlet on those gm tanks get pretty crapped out with rust and sech.


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Jul 15, 2012)

roger m said:


> my 94 done the same thing,the fuel pump went out in it,replaced the fuel pump and it ran great again:msp_smile:





Im thinking weak pump. No luck on the water, The Heet made it run good for about 45 seconds. I'll grab a used one in the morning, put it in tomorrow night.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

